# Kindle VS Kindle 3G



## nwink (Sep 16, 2011)

I've been considering getting a Kindle, but I'm not sure if I would really need the 3G capacity (to justify spending $50). In terms of technology, I keep things pretty simple...for example, I just have a standard cell phone (don't use the internet or texting on it). So the only benefit I can see of 3G is downloading a book outside of my home or using internet wherever. Are there other reasons to get 3G over not getting it?


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 16, 2011)

nwink said:


> I've been considering getting a Kindle, but I'm not sure if I would really need the 3G capacity (to justify spending $50). In terms of technology, I keep things pretty simple...for example, I just have a standard cell phone (don't use the internet or texting on it). So the only benefit I can see of 3G is downloading a book outside of my home or using internet wherever. Are there other reasons to get 3G over not getting it?


I don't think so. I have the 3G version (and use it to download books on the go), but I never use it as a primitive web device - which would be another use of 3G.


----------



## Tripel (Sep 16, 2011)

I have the 3G. It's nice to have, but I don't think I've ever used it for downloading books. That's generally done via WiFi at home. But since the 3G service is free, I think it's worth getting the 3G. The internet browser is poor and the device is not intended for internet use, but it would at least give you an internet option if you're in a pinch.


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 16, 2011)

I have the regular wifi kindle. I've never needed or wished I had the 3G capabilities. And, I download a lot of books. I put off buying a Kindle for a long time because I am a paper and leather book sort of fellow. Now, we have two; one is mine and the other is Molly's. They use theirs mostly for school.


----------



## baron (Sep 16, 2011)

As the above stated, the number one benefit is the 3G and being able to down load any where any time. You can also connect it to Facebook and LibraryThing some how. I'm like you I keep things simple. 

But I'm waiting to see what the Kindle 4 will have.


----------



## nasa30 (Sep 16, 2011)

I have the latest 3G version as well and love it. I have wifi at home so I don't use the 3G too often. I don't have a smart phone so I will use my kindle to check my gmail account on the go. It works really well for that. I never search the internet on it but it is really good for e-mail on the go.


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 16, 2011)

I have a regular Kindle and have never needed the 3G capability. As long as you have wifi access (either a home network or public wifi), you don't really need the 3G. I'm sure there are some times where it would be advantageous, but it just doesn't seem like it would be worth the extra money. I never have the wifi turned on most of the time anyway; it helps save battery power.


----------



## steadfast7 (Sep 16, 2011)

Non 3G allows u to convert your pdfs and other documents to kindle format for free. Nice little perk as puritan works are often in pdf format.


----------



## yoyoceramic (Sep 16, 2011)

You only need the 3G... when you need it. I'd go for it.


----------



## 3dawgnight (Sep 16, 2011)

I have the non-3G Kindle. I have WiFi in my home, so I don't feel like I'm missing out on anything.


----------



## baron (Sep 17, 2011)

I forgot to mention I use it at the supermarket to look up recipies. Just log on to the store web site and search.


----------



## nasa30 (Sep 19, 2011)

steadfast7 said:


> Non 3G allows u to convert your pdfs and other documents to kindle format for free. Nice little perk as puritan works are often in pdf format.



It only costs if you send a PDF to your kindle over the 3G network. If you send them using wi-fi it is free as well. I have a wi-fi at my house so I only pick up my PDFs when I am at home on wi-fi and it is free on my 3G kindle.


----------



## 3dawgnight (Sep 26, 2011)

3dawgnight said:


> I have the non-3G Kindle. I have WiFi in my home, so I don't feel like I'm missing out on anything.



After saying that, I was in the Blue Ridge Mountains this past week. I've been reading the Horatio Hornblower series by C. S. Forrester (awesome, awesome books if you're into the nautical adventure genre). I finished up the two books that I had downloaded before leaving for the mountains and wanted to download a third. I was able to "borrow" the neighbor's WiFi on my laptop, but my Kindle's WiFi wasn't quite strong enough to latch on to the signal. 3G would have been good then. Ultimately, I downloaded the book to my laptop and then transferred it via USB cable.


----------



## raekwon (Sep 26, 2011)

If you can use your phone as a wifi hotspot, then there's zero need for 3G on your Kindle.


----------



## FenderPriest (Sep 26, 2011)

Unless one travels extensively and feels there's a need for constant web-connection (for various reasons, not all bad), then 3G is good. Personally, I could never think of a reason to have 3G with our pace of life, and nor could my wife - who bought me one for Christmas this last year. Regular is the way to go for most users I think.


----------



## Parker234 (Sep 26, 2011)

I wish I had not gotten the 3G version, personally. I never use it. NEVER. It sucks up the battery, and I always use my cable to transfer books to my Kindle. I wish I'd saved the money and gotten the Wi-Fi version.


----------



## NB3K (Sep 26, 2011)

I have the Kindle wi-fi and it works fine.


----------



## fralo4truth (Sep 29, 2011)

Parker234 said:


> I wish I had not gotten the 3G version, personally. I never use it. NEVER. It sucks up the battery, and I always use my cable to transfer books to my Kindle. I wish I'd saved the money and gotten the Wi-Fi version.



Do you turn the wireless off? That should help with battery life.


----------

